# كود البناء السعودى كاملا نسخة اصلية



## المهندس_1 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هدية لهذا المنتدى الجميل واعضائه الافاضل
كود البناء السعودى كاملا وهى نسخة اصلية للعلم تختلف عن النسخ الموجود على النت
احرص على اقتنائه
توجد صورة فى المرفقات توضح محتويات الكود

لاتنسونى من صالح دعواتكم


http://www.mediafire.com/?wydyadcsb0abb4u


----------



## مهندس رواوص (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بالانجليزي؟؟؟


----------



## سبع الليل (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً لك أخي الفاضل 

تم الرفع على موقع آخر 

http://ifile.it/qxfo2cw/SBC .rar

و لإستفسار أخي مصعب المصعب . نعم الكود مكتوب باللغة الإنجليزية .. و توجد نسخة باللغة العربية في المنتدى هنا


----------



## مهندس عامر (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على الكود تسلم


----------



## طارق عاصم (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور بس ياريت لينك النسخه العربي كمان


----------



## elmasry25112011 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طارق عاصم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال في الكود :
هل في الاعمده في حاله الفلات سلاب لازم اقل بعد يكون 25 سم ولا 20 عادي ؟؟ واحد قاللي ان دي من شروط الكود عشان البانشنج ... ايه مدى صحه الكلام ده ؟


----------



## طارق عاصم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال في الكود :
هل في الاعمده في حاله الفلات سلاب لازم اقل بعد يكون 25 سم ولا 20 عادي ؟؟ واحد قاللي ان دي من شروط الكود عشان البانشنج ... ايه مدى صحه الكلام ده ؟


----------



## عجب تميم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## alnini_eng (27 مارس 2012)

مشكور وربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد الياسر (27 مارس 2012)

Much Thanks brother


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## koko2lolo (31 مارس 2012)

*مشكور بس ياريت لينك النسخه العربي كمان*​


----------



## hassananas (31 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mokh (31 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abu Habib (28 أغسطس 2012)

معظم الكودات تطلب اقل بعد للعمود لايقل عن 25 سم علشان الpunching shear 
بس انا لسه ما نزلت الكود السعودي علشان اقاره واقول لك


----------



## NEWSHARE (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا و أحسن اليك


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ممكن نسخة باللغة العربية من كود البناء السعودى للاهمية*
*اخوكم فى الله مهندس / احمد عكوش

































*​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 أغسطس 2012)

ظƒظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹ


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 أغسطس 2012)

[h=3]كود البناء السعودي[/h]www.sbc.gov.sa


----------



## NEWSHARE (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن اليك و الى والديك


----------



## Mohamed laith (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (20 فبراير 2013)

دى النسخة العربية 

كود البناء السعودي​


----------



## محمود عويضة (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا" ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## هيثم محمد على (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abdo Essam (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/358548-saudi-on-allah?highlight=
*​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 سبتمبر 2013)

SBC Saudi Building Code

www.sbc.gov.sa


----------



## م.طاهر (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## zine eddine (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الفلاحجى (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء كنت محتاجاه فعلا


----------



## مدكور حمدي حجاز (1 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك يا اخي شكرا جزيلا.....في الحقيقة حاولت اجدها علي الويب ولم اجدها ......جهد تشكر علية ويعطيك العافية


مدكور حجاز
safety trainer


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 سبتمبر 2014)

_جزاكم الله خيراً_​


----------



## سدرة (16 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس هدية رائعة جدا


----------



## اعجال (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا نشكر المهندس على الكود و جزاك الله خيرا
ثانيا بالنسبة للمهندس عاصم للاسف لم اجد في الكود السعودي او الامريكي تحديد لابعاد الاعمدة في البلاطات اللاكمرية و عليك ان تتاكد من القص الثاقب و الانبعاج للاعمدة 
اما في الكود المصري يتم تحديد الابعاد الدنيا للعمود في حالة البلاطات اللاكمرية بثلاث شروط لا يقل عنهم و هما
1- لا يقل عن طول البحر مقسوما على 20 l/20
2- ارتفاع الدور مقسوما على 15 H/15
3- لا يقل عن 30 سم 
اسهم اكبر


----------



## alsulme (17 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود يا باشمهندس


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد19775 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير 
شكر الله لك


----------



## محمد19775 (7 ديسمبر 2015)

*شكرا على المجهود المميز*

بارك الله بك اخي على هذا المجهود 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## taher2011 (8 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهير موسى (9 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور و لكن لم أستطيع التحميل


----------



## waelrady (12 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

